# Help me with NAT and router configuration for security



## anthony5677 (Dec 13, 2016)

I would like to know if NAT daemon can help me solve the security problems of phishing, spyware, hacks or identity thefts. I use a lot of online shopping, no, nowadays everything I shop online except the grocers of course. NAT was recommended by an acquaint. How effective is it?

Secondly, I wish to configure my router modem so as to prevent hacks and spyware the max. I wish to know how can I enable encryption and configure my router. I am using Smart RG SR5050n. You can see the specs here:  https://www.acanac.com/hardware/smart-rg-sr505n/?package=fibre

Nedd your advice and suggestions. 

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2016)

anthony5677 said:


> I would like to know if NAT daemon can help me solve the security problems of phishing, spyware, hacks or identity thefts.


Short and simple answer, no, it will not.



anthony5677 said:


> Secondly, I wish to configure my router modem so as to prevent hacks and spyware the max.


Wrong end to protect against things like that. Focus on protecting your desktop.


----------

